# Time to say "Hello"



## KX4SAM (Nov 23, 2004)

I have been a member here for several weeks, and have done a lot of reading. Our family (married for 30 years) has had several cats throughout the years. Recently, I decided if I could find me a real lap cat, I would get it. A local rescue group had a display at my work, and there was a 7 week kitten that loved to climb up my shoulder. I brought her home and named her Sugar. She loves my lap, and will sit and purr and purr and purr. She sleeps next to my head. And I could not love any cat more than I do this kitten. If you are wondering about my user name, I’m an Amateur Radio Operator (HAM radio) and KX4SAM is my call sign. Check out _link removed by admin_QRZ.COM to see our other family cat, Snuggles. Thanks for looking! Sam


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

A big welcome to the forum! Your kitties are lovely!


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Welcome! WA7CFO here! I'm no longer in the hobby though. Too much money and time that interfered (mild pun) with other hobbies and college. I'm 32, so I may get back into it, but I doubt it. Now I just scan and listen to police, air traffic, ect...

Chris


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome Sam, Sugar & Snuggles  . Unfortunetly your website for Snuggles doesn't work  .


----------



## KX4SAM (Nov 23, 2004)

*QRZ Link,*

Sorry about the link, sometimes QRZ goes down.
_link removed by admin_ and type kx4sam in the "get call sign" box.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

No problem!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Sam. I also have a lap kitty named Sugar


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Awwww, Sugar the lapcat!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums 
You will have a pm from me in a moment 8)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Sam! It's nice to have you with us!


----------

